# Holiday sex celebration



## FloridaGuy1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Do you do anything special for your SO on special days like birthdays, anniversaries, etc. to celebrate the day in more of a sexual manner than any other day?


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

No but my birthday is coming up and I was thinking about this earlier today.


----------



## happyhusband0005 (May 4, 2018)

My wife typically has a surprise for me on my birthday. For her I usually do a sensual massage. A couple of years ago I even bought a proper massage table.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

We give a little more emphasis to sex on such days - sort of an enhanced date night.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

We at least have sex on those days but our focus is usually on an activity like horseback riding for example.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

ABC sex. It's the day you can count on. Or at least it used to be. Now who knows?
I guess I should be happy to get spontaneity. Honestly there are so many days that are unavailable that sex is special just for happening.
I'm working on convincing her that there are a lot of ways around her rules. It helps that she claims the rules don't exist. In order to prove her point she has to break one. 
My B-day night I gave her a relaxation massage, she was pretty wacked from three 12 hour days in a row. Then I explained that there had been enough time for sex, in fact there was still enough time for sex. After sleeping on it and thinking about it. She took the next similar chance.
I've got to say that moms of toddlers or moms of Autistic kids, I believe they have very little room to sneak in some nookie. I know we managed during the irish twins toddler years, but I can't remember how we did it.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

No.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

No. 

Neither of us are "gifts" or "acts of service" people. We're both "physical touch" and "quality time" folks. We have a healthy sex life and it just feels sort of squicky, to both of us, to think of sex in the same category as birthday or Christmas presents. So, while we might - probably usually do - have sex on those days, we don't consider that part of the 'gifting' portion of the occasion.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Sex?


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

In Absentia said:


> Sex?


You know, that thing?

In, out, in, out.

🙄🙄🙂🙂🙂


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> You know, that thing?
> 
> In, out, in, out.
> 
> 🙄🙄🙂🙂🙂


nah... forgotten about it... nearly 3 years now...


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

In Absentia said:


> nah... forgotten about it... nearly 3 years now...


I know man, hang in there! 👍👍👍👍


----------



## StillGoing (Dec 9, 2020)

I remember my birthday many many years ago, when we weren't married yet but very serious. Found her on my bed in a sexy corset. A present to unwrap, quite literally.

I'd give up everything about the holidays and my birthday together just to relive that.


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> I know man, hang in there! 👍👍👍👍


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Generally speaking the holidays are filled with things like going to visit uncle so and so and grandma this and that. 

The expectation and hope for the day to be a little extra romantic with the wife is there, but the reality is more like, "we are out of tape for wrapping the gifts, can you be the one run to the store and get some more!" (45 minutes later) "OMG we don't have enough wrapping paper, can you go back?"

At the end of the day on any holiday, I just need some alone time to unwind and clear my head to be honest!


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Ragnar Ragnasson said:


> You know, that thing?
> 
> In, out, in, out.
> 
> 🙄🙄🙂🙂🙂


Yeah, ya know -- it was light, it was dark, it was light, it was dark...


----------

